# What are they bitting on at the Jamestown Reservoir?



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Im heading up to the jamestown reservoir and was wondering what the walleye's are bitting one as far as bat and hooks, and color of hooks.
Thanks , Jason


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy has had good luck with darters/minnow heads.


----------

